# Bucks options to get stronger!



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

First congrats to you Bucks fans for winning the lottery. This might make our Central division hell. I wrote about it in my good ol' Bulls forum - check it out! 

To start - this will definitely help you keep Redd. Lets say he's signed to the Max. and you still have space to sign Gadzuric and Zaza who are not bad as young big talent , worthy of keeping.

So you have Redd,Desmond,Maurice Williams,Joe Smith,Zaza and Dan , plus like it or not calvin Booth.

TJ is a big ????. although Maurice Williams played well for you , I think you might need a better guy at PG.

One way of looking at it is just Pick Bogut and call it the day. With your high 2nd rounder pick the best PG available (John Gilchrist , Daniel Ewing...).

But there are other options for you , especially depending on how high your management is on Bogut. Personally - I think he's great. Very smart Center , will send Redd and Desmond lots of asts being a great passer and change your whole offensive game. Think Brad Miller - he does it all , and efficiently. in college , you could really see he's the only reason of Utahs success , he's a player who helps his team. Not only solid himself on offense , but also a great passer (some say the best passing big man since Bill Walton) alla Divac and Miller. I'm not sure he'll play Center for you , maybe he'll be played next to Gadzuric a lot cause I'm not sure he'll be a good shotblocker in the next level , and only a decent (plus) rebounder in nba , while Dan is great at both those things. he also has range to open the middle for those Desmond slashes and Dans offensive Boards. Your Bigs will be set with Bogut and Dan (just imho he starts for defense , but it might be good ol' Joe Smith) as your new twin towers (I bet ya when Dan starts with Bogut he'll score much more - big to big passing is one of the most unstoppable offense sequenses , plus the offensive put backs when Bogut takes his big defender out of the paint) and a solid bench of Joe Smith,Zaza and Booth. Frontcourt set! In the senario you pick Bogut I'd go for the Best defensive PG available at 36th and Dukes Daniel Ewing (great defender , has offense , not a pure PG) or Jayhawks Aaron Miles (amazing defender at pg , Pure PG , only decent offense) , both from top programs and coaching , both seniors , might fit.

But there are other senarios to be considered. you can use the number 1 pick in many ways to get stronger. here are some hypothetical options:

*Jazz* really want local boy Bogut , who's very popular in Utah. and they don't really want Boozer. they own 6th and 27th pick and a few future 1st rounders in 2006-7. 
So how about a trade to Rid Booths contract as well:

Jazz send Boozer (11.5 mil steady for 4 years with no raise!!) , Kris Humphries (1.5 mil - I think he has good future) the 27th pick , their own next years pick and the lottery protected pick they own by NY.

Bucks send Booth (6.3 mil) and Joe Smith (6.3 mil) and the #1 pick.

Why for Jazz - they take Bogut , they still have the 6th pick for a PG.

why for Bucks - They get ready and proven inside scoring and rebounding (next to Dan you'll become one of the best rebounding teams in the league) , they get Humphries who as I see it has nice future in the NBA , and they get 3 mid to low 1st rounders. with the 27th you pick Jarret Jack and 34th best player available.

Another senario with Jazz:

Boozer , Snyder , the 6th Pick

for

Smith , Booth , 1st pick and I think on this one you'd have to add a future (2007-8) pick.

I can only guess most of you would like this one better cause it's less future and more now. You get Boozer and still can pick a top PG with the 6th (Deron,Felton). but I'm not sure Jazz will do it.

*Bobcats* have picks 5 and 13. last year they really made a successful effort to move up , maybe they'd do anything to pick the best player in this draft too. 

Cats send Brezec (2.5 mil , solid young Center with a very worthy contract) , picks 5 and 13

Bucks send TJ (??? - if not then Reece Gaines and a minimum contract) and #1 pick.

Why for Cats - Okafur and Bogut frontline - good way to start building a team , plus if TJ will ever be healthy (risky)

Why for Bucks - You get a good Big man , and get a 2 for 1 with 2 high 1st rounders. I mean you might Pick the best player in this draft at 5 (who knows , maybe Gerald Green will be the best in few years). Lets say you take Deron or Felton at 5th , and Sean May at 13th , not bad.

Many other senarios possible , in any case , you winning this lottery will make you a better team!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Some other options:

*Hawks - * They seem to have the Hots for Bogut much more than Marvin Williams -they have Al Harrington as their only 35+ minutes guy who resembles Marvins game , Plus they have Josh Smith at the 3-4 position , add wing Josh Childress , Diaw and Donta Smith what makes it very unlikely they want Williams , who might be the most talented guy in the draft. They do need a PG but do they want Paul at the 2nd pick???.so they might trade down but I think they will try to trade up.
From all I know Harris might have Marvin in his plans anyway , so why not exchange 1st Pick for 2nd and get something Extra. If Harris wants Williams anyway , It's worthy for him to make the 1-2 swap , cause the Chances the Hawks take Williams are very Slim. Very . and if they do you get Bogut.

Hawks send - Tony Delk (3.3 mil , good role player Vet , expiring) , Boris Diaw (1.1 mil , Defender , Versitle , team option after the coming season) ,any Min contract the #2 pick and #30  (1st pick in 2nd round is very valuable - still good players , contract not grntd) 

Bucks send - Booth (6.3 mil , you get rid of your worst contract , shorten it with expirers to have much more cap room after next season) and the #1 pick .

Another option is with just Picks involeved - like #1 and 36th (and Pehaps another 2nd) for #2 pick , the 30th and a future Celts 1st rounder Pick owned by Hawks. You have an advantage here where Hawks have no Idea who Bucks prefer , while you Know with a good degree of certainty the Hawks won't take Williams (80-90% , thats a good risk to take , anyway you get one of the 2)

I think it's very worthy for Bucks.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

It's never a good idea to trade out of the first spot IMO.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

kamego said:


> It's never a good idea to trade out of the first spot IMO.


But if you could get rid of a couple bad contracts and get a top-5 pick back and probably a decent veteran, you would have to consider it. 

Consider centers are rare, Bogut is a wanted commodity. I bet the Bucks can get a good trade. If the Bucks are high on Williams then the Atl/Mil trade isn't bad. 

Al Harrington and 2nd pick overall

for

Booth and 1st overall.

You get rid of a bad contract and add a decent veteran along with Williams. That wouldn't be a bad trade


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*This really does give the Bucks so many trading options. Because we can match any offer for Gadzuric, I think that he will be signed and traded, depending on who we take in the draft. If Gadz is traded, that Zaza Pachulia can take over as the backup C, and we can look towards the 2nd round, or in the trade to get a quality backup PF for Joe Smith.

We need to get rid of Booth's contract, because that is 6.5 million dollars that we can spend on a FA SF, thus moving Desmond Mason back to the 6th man role, where he could win that award.

Trading with Atlanta could be a definite possiblitiy if we want to take Marvin.*


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

as I mentioned , Jazz would love to trade up:

Desertnews:"Jazz will explore trading up" 



> Jazz owner Larry H. Miller has made it abundantly clear what he wants from the June 28 NBA Draft.
> A primo point guard would be perfect.
> After Tuesday night's NBA Draft Lottery, however, the issue of whether or not the Jazz have the means to get one is another matter altogether.
> Wake Forest University's Chris Paul and the University of Illinois' Deron Williams could both be gone by the time the Jazz pick at No. 6, popular prognostication currently suggests.
> ...


I think you can really benefit from trading with Jazz. You guys can get 2 good players for one , and get rid of Booths contract.
Jazz are desperate for a PG , but if they have the #1 pick it's a given they'll take Bogut , who played in Utah college.
It's also been known that Sloan ain't that happy with Boozer , and there were trade talks at midseason (with Lakers I think). Now like him or not , Boozer is a good PF . a 20 and 10 player. His problem might be lack of intensity on defense. Now first this can change depending on coach and enviorment. second - this is exactly what Gadzuric is good for , a nice defensive Center. a frontline of Boozer and Dan , plus Zaza as backup is more than respectable imo.
I'm not sure about TJ's condition regarding next year (maybe you guys can enlighten me???) but in case of a Boozer trade you might need to send Maurice Williams , cause if Jazz pick Bogut , they'll want a PG , but I can't see this happenning if TJ won't be back.

Jazz send - Boozer and 6th

Bucks send - Joe Smith , Calvin Booth and his contract and the #1 pick

or something in the likes...

Redd , Desmond , Boozer and the player you'd pick with the 6th (Felton , Deron , Green...) , along solid Dan and Zaza looks like a big step towards having a nice and young playoffs team.

Central division will truely become hell!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Jazz send - Boozer and 6th
> 
> Bucks send - Joe Smith , Calvin Booth and his contract and the #1 pick


*That would be a very hard offer to pass up.*


----------

